# Haldex Question-permanent disable?



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know this is one of my first few posts, but not new to VW/Audi and have searched a bit for this answer in this and the R32 section, with no luck.

At the risk of getting flamed, I'll ask anyway. I am looking to remove or disable the Haldex and basically looking at the possibility of converting to FWD from Quattro. I see where some folks have just removed the plug to the Haldex controller for FWD dyno runs and such, but I was considering a more permanent (but reversible) disabling. Can the driveshaft be removed without other effects?

My thinking is that my 180q doesnt make a ton of power...enough to really NEED the "Quattro" and without an almost $1000 Haldex controller, it seems the stock system is inconsistent at putting power down. Dropping weight and being able to use more MKIV Jetta/Golf components might be a plus. Would the Haldex still require the 20K or 40K services still?

Thoughts?


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

sell your car and buy a fwd.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*Haldex Permanent disable.*

Hi there,

There are a few different ways to achieve this.

I have had the Haldex fail on my Audi TT so I am very familiar with the system now.

1st thing is if you kill it you get a lot of wheel spin when you punch it in 1st or 2nd gear.

You also get torque steer which sucks.

So I did not enjoy the experience of having no Quattro on my TT.

But if you insist you can do this.

There is a pump on the Haldex unit called the precharge pump or Audi calls it the Cargo pump.

When you start your car the pump pressurizes over 800rpm I believe and the Haldex is now active.

If you engage the hand brake it disables. If you tow the car its disabled. If the pump fails no Haldex and no Quattro.

So if you disconnect the pump either permanently or by putting a switch in the wire you have no Quattro.

Just front wheel drive 

Now if you want to go more extreme you could disconnect the drive shaft from the Haldex/ rear diff unit but it would be a pain in the butt.

Without the Haldex pump the haldex is disabled and no power goes through the rear diff its just free spinning on its own.

The R32 of the 2004 and under vintage uses the same system. I know because I have a complete R32 differential including all the Haldex stuff sitting in my garage. It is exactly the same.

So that should do it if you really want to go there.

Randy.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

crazybohunk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There are a few different ways to achieve this.
> 
> ...


Is it really that difficult to remove the driveshaft? It appears it is just a flange on either end. So nothing would need to be done on the transmission end? Just let the output shaft spin free? 
Also, I havent looked terribly close for it, but where is the electrical plug for the Haldex? I am assuming it is pretty accessible, I just dont recall and havent crawled under the car lately.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*Haldex disable.*

Hi there,

Yes you can unbolt the I think 4 bolts holding on the flange to the drive shaft.

Are they easy to get to? Well that depends. Putting it up on jack stands and trying to unbolt them from the ground is not that fun.

I have crawled around underneath this thing way too many times already. 

If I had my own lift then I could use a pipe to leverage the socket or maneuver an air tool in there.

That would be ok.:laugh:

Its still a lot faster to pop the two wire connector off of the pre charge pump and or splice it with a switch to disable it and accomplishes the same task.

Randy.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*Haldex Disable continued*

Hi there,

One more thing on your original post you talked about haldex fluid intervals.

The haldex fluid is totally separate from the differential fluid.

So if you disable it I don't think changing it on a regular basis would do much as the fluid would not be engaging and disengaging the haldex clutch pak anymore.

Having said that the fluid has a tendency to leak into the electric motor of the pre charge pump.

The condition of the fluid may aggravate this problem. I have not been able to find any comments about this. 

If this happens the pump is toast and you end up with front wheel drive only permanently which is what you want anyway. So no worries.

Randy.


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

crazybohunk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> One more thing on your original post you talked about haldex fluid intervals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the input on this.

If I am thinking about this right, removing the driveshaft would not even send input to the Haldex and therefore wouldnt put any use on the Haldex. I dont necessarily want it to be permanently FWD, just have the option without damaging parts.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds to me like you need a used Haldex controller...

Maintain your awd and spend a fraction of the cost. Win-Win

Check the r32 forums as the bit is the same on both.

Mine pooped out barely 3 months into owning it:thumbdown: 

Found one from an r32 with only 30k(supposedly) for under $200. Haven't had problems since:thumbup:

Would also recommend finding a later model since they have less miles and tend to break less(supposedly)


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

VroomTT said:


> Sounds to me like you need a used Haldex controller...
> 
> Maintain your awd and spend a fraction of the cost. Win-Win
> 
> ...


Maybe I wasn't totally clear; my drivetrain is working flawlessly right now...no problems with the Haldex at all. It just seems to make the car handle consistently it would either be better in FWD or getting a performance controller (about $1000). Are you saying there are performance units as cheap as $200? If so, I havent seen them.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my bad... i guess i just figured someone wouldn't want to do that:screwy:


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

VroomTT said:


> Oh my bad... i guess i just figured someone wouldn't want to do that:screwy:


No worries...it was more of a question of "could you" and not necessarily "would you". The responses have also helped me figure out more how the unit actually works.


----------

